# new in virginia



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

welcome to AT,that pearson bow is a good choice,my cousin has that one and shoots great.if you havent shot in a while,i would recommend a containment rest like a whisker bisquit to keep your arrow from falling off.then move to a dropaway rest.

get silencers for,string,limbs,any kind ip sight will work,just pick the one you like,sight it in and shoot.once your used to shooting again then you may want to go with other ADDONS or just stick with what you have.good luck.


----------



## manfsh83 (Oct 3, 2010)

thank you very much for the reply and info i will check into those items


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* manfsh83. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

